
Can the Internet Be Saved? - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/can-the-internet-be-saved
======
JohnFen
This is a question I've been asking myself regularly for years now. I'm still
not sure. However, I'm pretty sure that the web is a lost cause.

------
tannhaeuser
Do we want to save it as it is?

